# Angeln in Petten bis Den Helder



## rheinfischer70 (21. August 2016)

Hat schon mal jemand von euch im Bereicht Nordholland von Petten bis Den Helder gefischt?
Wir sind regelmäßig dort, sehen aber an den langen Nordseestränden praktisch keine Angler.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Petten bis Den Helder*

Hi, hatte schon mal die Spinnrute beim Sommerurlaub dabei und habe am Damm südlich von Korfwater und an den Buhnen bei Sint Maartenszee gefischt. Allerdings erfolglos.

Grüße JK


----------



## n0rdfriese (25. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Petten bis Den Helder*

Ich war dort vor ungefähr 3 Wochen. Zugegeben waren es wenige effektive Angelstunden, aber ohne jeglichen Biss. Jedes Mal, egal ob mit der Brandungsrute oder Spinnrute, fuhren die Fischkutter vor der Küste auf und ab. Da war die Motivation schnell hin. Also abgesehen von Würmer baden ging da gar nichts.


----------



## Weißtanne (27. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Petten bis Den Helder*



n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Ich war dort vor ungefähr 3 Wochen. Zugegeben waren es wenige effektive Angelstunden, aber ohne jeglichen Biss. Jedes Mal, egal ob mit der Brandungsrute oder Spinnrute, fuhren die Fischkutter vor der Küste auf und ab. Da war die Motivation schnell hin. Also abgesehen von Würmer baden ging da gar nichts.



Das passiert dort schon seit über 25 Jahren.Nicht das mit den Würmer baden sondern die Fisch- und Garnelenkutter in Reichweite der Brandungsruten .|evil: Aber was sagt der alte Konfuziuser Fischer ist der einzige "Landwirt" der nur erntet und nicht säht ,darum hat die Nordsee ihren einst so tollen Fischbestand ziemlich eingebüßt.|uhoh:


----------

